# ISO feedback w/Cambro food transport containers



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 21, 2012)

I will have to hold BBQ food IE, pulled pork, brisket, ribs and smoked chicken and turkey for up to 4 hours.

Hoping y'all have some knowledge you can provide me pertaining to the cambro food transport containers.


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 21, 2012)

I usually use one of those 5 day igloo coolers.  Put a thick layer of towels in the bottom.  Add your meat dish in a sealed sanitary container and cover with another layer of thick towels.  

Works great and have used the technique many times. 

.40


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 21, 2012)

Styro foam cooler wrapped in towels should do the trick.. warm up the cooler with a hot water bottle first..


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 22, 2012)

I apologize if I was not clear but I am interested in knowledge pertaining to the cambro food transport containers.

But thanks for the info.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have only ever used the dry storage and the fridge storage containers by Cambro.


----------

